# Registry Einträge ändern



## King_Sony (2. Februar 2011)

*Registry Einträge ändern*

Hi,
ich möchte eine Datei schreiben, die ich nur anklicken muss und die mir dann einen Registry Eintrag ändert. Wisst ihr was für einen Dateityp ich da brauche?

LG Sony


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

.reg

Übrigens irgendwie falsches Unterforum.


----------



## King_Sony (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Werde es Mal ausprobieren. Aber ich denke schon, dass es hier reingehört 

LG Sony


----------



## King_Sony (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Turtorial durchgearbeitet, aber der Usb Stick wird trotzdem noch erkannt und ich kann auch noch darauf zugreifen:

Windows 7: USB sperren

Weiß jemand von euch warum? Achja habe Win7...

LG Sony


----------



## Jared566 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

also willst du über die registry die USB Ports sperren?

oder ist das ein neues Thema? ^^

zu den .reg dateien: Exportier dir einfach einen wert aus deiner registry und änder den Wert ab. Dann hast du auch den richtigen Syntax 

Mfg Jared


----------



## King_Sony (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

Hi,
das mit dem änder hab ich hinbekommen 

Aber es funktioniert nicht wie es soll. Der Wert ist geändert und USB geht trotzdem noch 

LG und Danke

Sony


----------



## kühlprofi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit dem änder hab ich hinbekommen
> 
> Aber es funktioniert nicht wie es soll. Der Wert ist geändert und USB geht trotzdem noch
> ...



Bist du in einem Firmennetzwerk wo die Policies vom DC gezogen werden?


----------



## mauorrizze (29. März 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

Vielleicht geht es nur nach Neustart?


----------



## King_Sony (30. März 2011)

*AW: Registry Einträge ändern*

Hi,

@kühlprofi: Ne Privat 

@mauorrizze: Ne hilft nix.

Also selbst wenn der Schlüssel geändert ist, funktionieren USB's trotzdem noch...

LG und Danke 

Sony


----------

